# Боли  в шее, спине и онемение и слабость в правой руке



## Сергей Юрьевич 1968 (20 Май 2015)

Здравствуйте!

Около 6 лет назад у меня была травма правого плеча , был  хруст при броске, но за мед помощью сразу не обратился.  Занимался в тренажерном зале, «закачивал « мышцы.

3-4 года назад появилась слабость и дрожь при любом статическом напряжении в правой стороне.

Неоднократное обращение к травматологам, неврологам ни к чему не привели, Ухудшилась амплитуда движений правой руки. Также неоднократное МРТ головы и всего позвоночника, кроме мелких протрузий, клинических отклонений не выявила.

Массажи, иглоукалывания и остеопаты никаких результатов не дают.

Важно Ваше мнение по моей проблеме и заключению рентгенолога.



С уважением,

Староверов Сергей Юрьевич


----------



## La murr (20 Май 2015)

*Сергей Юрьевич 1968*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (21 Май 2015)

Сергей Юрьевич 1968 написал(а):


> Важно Ваше мнение по моей проблеме


Руки поднимаются свободно или с болью?


----------



## Сергей Юрьевич 1968 (21 Май 2015)

Левая рука свободно, а правая через слабость с болью.


----------



## doclega (22 Май 2015)

Очень развёрнутое "помпезное" описание. Хороший, качественный рентген. От себя 5 копеек : снижение высоты межпозв. диска С5-6. Сегментарное обызвествление передней продольной связки. Признаков нестабильности не выявлено (гипермобильность с "натяжкой".) Признаки спондилоартроза фасеток и унко-вертебр суставов 1ст. Насчёт секвестра...вряд-ли, думаю это признаки того-же артроза (моё мнение). Вообще стадии остеохондроза это от лукавого, как считаем, господа мануальщики? Оно вам надо?


----------



## Сергей Юрьевич 1968 (22 Май 2015)

doclega написал(а):


> очень развёрнутое "помпезное" описание.Хороший,качественный рентген. От себя 5 копеек : снижение высоты межпозв. диска С5-6. Сегментарное обызвествление передней продольной связки. Признаков нестабильности не выявлено (гипермобильность с "натяжкой".) Признаки спондилоартроза фасеток и унко-вертебр суставов 1ст. Насчёт секвестра...вряд-ди, думаю это признаки того-же артроза(моё мнение). Вообще стадии остеохондроза это от лукавого, как считаем господа мануальщики? Оно вам надо?



Спасибо за ответ.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Май 2015)

А осмотре невролога-рефлексы?
А онемение пальцев есть?
А мышцы кисти не похудели?
А слабость кисти, или предплечья, или плеча?
А ЭНМГ делали?
А ограничение подвижности в руке-это где и куда?
А надключичная область справа, больше выступает чем слева?
А МРТ покажете?
А снимок плеча в прямой проекции есть?
А УЗИ мягких тканей плечевого сустава есть?


----------



## Сергей Юрьевич 1968 (27 Май 2015)

Спасибо за ответ - вопрос) отсканировал документы и создал ссылку на маил.(облако)
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8xAr/1rDKo9S7x
Пальцами правой руки я практически не шевелю, кистью без помощи другой руки тоже, поднять руку ооочень трудно без помощи другой руки, любое напряжение вызывает дрожь, бицепс похудел на 1.7 см по сравнению со здоровой рукой, надключичная область справа выступает больше чем слева, плечо тоже плохо подвижно, и все это прогрессирует. Заранее спасибо. может что то еще отсканировать и выложить?


----------



## La murr (28 Май 2015)

*Сергей Юрьевич 1968*, разместите файлы непосредственно на форуме.


----------



## Сергей Юрьевич 1968 (28 Май 2015)

*Доктор Ступин*,  


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А осмотре невролога-рефлексы?
> А онемение пальцев есть?
> А мышцы кисти не похудели?
> А слабость кисти, или предплечья, или плеча?
> ...


Спасибо за ответ - вопрос) отсканировал документы и создал ссылку на маил.(облако)
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8xAr/1rDKo9S7x
Пальцами правой руки я практически не шевелю, кистью без помощи другой руки тоже, поднять руку ооочень трудно без помощи другой руки, любое напряжение вызывает дрожь, бицепс похудел на 1.7 см по сравнению со здоровой рукой, надключичная область справа выступает больше чем слева, плечо тоже плохо подвижно, и все это прогрессирует. Заранее спасибо. может что то еще отсканировать и выложить?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Май 2015)

Пальцы не можете сжать в кулак или наоборот не можете максимально распрямить кисть?
Оцените ниже, на что похоже ваша проблема.

*Двигательные расстройства и изменения рефлексов на различных уровнях шейного отдела*
CV - Слабость разгибания руки и плеча, особенно свыше 90°. Атрофия дельтовидной мышцы 
CVI - Слабость двуглавой мышцы (про бицепс уже написали)
CVII - Слабость трехглавой мышцы (отжиматься можете?)
CVIII - Слабость трехглавой и мелких мышц кисти


----------



## Сергей Юрьевич 1968 (29 Май 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А осмотре невролога-рефлексы?
> А онемение пальцев есть?
> А мышцы кисти не похудели?
> А слабость кисти, или предплечья, или плеча?
> ...





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Пальцы не можете сжать в кулак или наоборот не можете максимально распрямить кисть?
> Оцените ниже, на что похоже ваша проблема.
> 
> *Двигательные расстройства и изменения рефлексов на различных уровнях шейного отдела*
> ...



1. Не могу(трудно) распрямить кисть и пальцы.
2. С5, С6, С7, С8 - все подсказки совпадают, везде слабость и дрожь с правой стороны при напряжении, отжимаюсь всего 1-2 раза от пола и то с большим трудом, хотя раньше (4-5 лет назад) ....
3. Иногда бывают хаотичные мышечные подергивания.
4. По ночам иногда посыпаюсь от жжения в области пересечения шейного и грудного отделов позвоночника.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Май 2015)

Боюсь не грыжа, а травма корешков.
И про синдром лестничных мышц почитайте.


----------



## Сергей Юрьевич 1968 (29 Май 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Боюсь не грыжа, а травма корешков.
> И про синдром лестничных мышц почитайте.


Мдя.. подскажите пожалуйста, куда и к кому лучше обратиться с это проблемой? В Краснодаре с этим вряд ли справятся. Спасибо что ответили!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Май 2015)

Не верю что не справятся. Мединститут есть и кафедра есть, разберутся.


----------



## Сергей Юрьевич 1968 (28 Июн 2015)

А это может быть причиной ...?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Июн 2015)

Как причина травмы, возможно.


----------

